# Considering adopting two cockatiels



## immorgan (Jun 30, 2016)

I visited a local bird store today with the intention of meeting the new clutch of cockatiels they have. The store breeds various kinds of birds and rescues some too. However, I met two cockatiels. They were so cute! I loved their sweet voices and watching them preen each other.
They're both female, about 8 years old and they were rescued from an animal hoarder over a year ago. The rest of the birds taken from that home were sold except for these two.
They are very closely bonded and can't be separated. One lost a leg due to the poor care of their previous owner. She can walk just fine but struggles with climbing. The store hasn't been able to find a home for them because no one wants the disabled one. The pair is only $75 and comes with all the needed supplies (because the store is desperate for them to find a home.) They aren't tame but aren't aggressive.
I would love to take them but I'm worried about taking in two rescues when I have zero experience with cockatiels!
Is it possible to tame the pair? They're 8 years old and were previously mistreated.
Is this a task I'm ready for? Be brutally honest please. I have no experience with cockatiels. I want these two to find a loving, capable home. If you don't think I'm ready to be that home please let me know.
What kind of accommodations would I need to make for the disabled bird?
I'm not certain I will be adopting these two because I had a hard enough time convincing my mom to let me get one cockatiel, let alone two!
















You can see the disabled bird's leg in the second photo.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Although I've had a tiel before, he was bought home when he was still young and he was my only pet bird at the time, so I can't say how a pair would be. 

Mine was always friendly but again, he only had me as company and they are social. 
I think that it might be possible to tame them but if I were going into this, I'd be prepared to just let them enjoying a care free happy life with no expectations of bonding with me. 
If that would bother you, I wouldn't consider it. 

I don't know about whether you could take it on or not or if you're ready.


----------



## lbeckman (Jun 26, 2016)

Therm's advice is excellent. It would be wonderful if you could take these two, but also consider the possible vet bills with two birds!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Both good points above. I wouldn't go into it "expecting" them to ever get to the tameness level of a handfed, socialized, single pet bird. Espeically since they're bonded to each other. I wonder if they're used to coming out of the cage? It looks pretty small, and I'd want to get them a nice roomy flight cage. It's fairly easy to train birds to go back in the cage after flying around, if you can't handle them. But would you want that? If it's really a tame handleable baby who can bond with you that you want, I wouldn't settle. I know the price is enticing, but don't let that factor get in the way of your decision. Think hard about it Morgan .


----------



## immorgan (Jun 30, 2016)

I definitely don't just want these two because of the price! While the price is a great bonus, I really want to give these girls the loving home they deserve. I agree they need a bigger cage. 
I'm worried about the amount of work training and bonding will take, but I think making progress would make it worth it. I'm definitely going to think long and hard about this!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I applaud your compassion in wanting to give the two lovely cockatiels a safe and loving forever home.

However, I would say that if you plan to rescue these two tiels, you should not have any expectations of taming and bonding with them. 
My goal would be to give them the biggest cage possible (at minimum an F050) lots of toys, love and attention.
If, in time, they come to accept you as part of their flock, then that would simply be an added bonus.

I adopted Pedro and Poppy (bonded lovebirds) in September of 2011. 
Neither are tame nor are they bonded to me.
They enjoy their cage, their toys, good food, attention and are well loved. 
They are given out-of-cage time daily for several hours.
I've not tried to tame them. I've just been happy to be able to give them the love, care and attention they deserve.
They will occasionally land on me if I sit very quietly in the room with them during their out-of-cage time but they both spook easily even now.

If you choose to take in the two cockatiels, do keep in mind cost of Avian Vet Care. You would also want to have platform perches and ramps in the cage to make it easier for the disabled lady to get around.

I'd talk it over seriously with your Mom and make sure she is totally on-board before you get your heart set on something that she may disagree with. Also keep in mind that some cockatiels can be quite loud if they choose to flock call. 

Best wishes and please let us know what you decide. :hug:*


----------



## immorgan (Jun 30, 2016)

I've been seriously considering a tiel for a while now and even though these two might not bond closely with me, I think providing them with all the love and spoiling they deserve would be all I need.
My biggest concern is caring for the disabled bird. I'm not put off by the lack of leg, I think it makes her even more unique 
I've heard about wooden platforms for disabled birds. Anyone else have any suggestions? Currently she sits on a single perch and her sister feeds her. Any ideas for getting her to be more comfortable moving about?








Edit: I talked to my mom and showed her pictures, and we spoke to the store owner over the phone. My mom fell in love with the birds like I did! I'm not surprised really, she's always had a soft spot for animals  our battle is going to be with my dad, who's got a bit of a cold heart


----------



## lbeckman (Jun 26, 2016)

Look at the platforms with covers here:
birdtoysandtreats


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

If your parents are on board and you've decided that all you want is to give them a safe and loving forever home, then go for it! I look forward to hearing how things turn out  :lutino:


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Morgan, I would say that with the attitude you have to adopting these guys it would be wonderful to give them a forever home! They certainly need a break!
I think it's great that you are happy to let them just be happy and enjoy themselves. 

I'm guessing your Dad knows you wanted to get a tiel anyway? So if he's not much of an animal lover, maybe don't present the tragic side of the story, but the logical side. 
You could state that these two are cheaper than buying a younger bird and that as they have one another as companions, it's better for the bird. 
If he's not moved by the sob story (or wouldn't be) there's no point worrying about it. Though I would still mention that one has a disability.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*
Therm has given you excellent advice with regard to dealing with your Dad.
I hope things work out and you are able to give these lovely birds the home they deserve. :hug:

There are several types of platform perches available and you can even make your own if you use bird safe wood.

Check out Amazon.com

https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&k...vtargid=kwd-52277577256&ref=pd_sl_84n53gcoq_b*


----------



## immorgan (Jun 30, 2016)

Thank you all for your advice  I visited them again today and I know my heart is set on these two. I've printed out loads of information about tiels for my dad and we'll have a serious talk tonight  
I've started thinking about names already. The able-bodied bird has a lot of brown feathers, so I was thinking of calling her Spice and the other one Sugar for her super sweet face  they're sugar and spice and everything nice! Anyone else have other suggestions?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I love Sugar and Spice! Those are great  

I also like Cinna and Minnie


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I love the idea of calling them Sugar and Spice! I think those names are quite appropriate.

Sending lots of positive thoughts your way - hoping the conversation with your Dad goes well and that you'll soon have two new friends. :fingerx:*


----------



## immorgan (Jun 30, 2016)

Great news everyone! My dad said yes and my family officially has two new feathered members!!  
I'm going out of town this weekend so I'll be bringing them home on monday. I've already contacted my avian vet and we have an appointment on tuesday for a general check up.
I'm so excited!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Great news Morgan, congrats! I think Sugar and Spice are perfect names for the girls .


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm very happy for you, Morgan! :hug:

Sugar and Spice are going to have a wonderful life now with you and your family. :jumping: :clap: :clap: :clap:

We are going to want to see lots of pictures and have updates of these two beauties so please plan to start an On-going Picture Thread in the "Other Bird" section of the forum.

Karma to you for rescuing Sugar and Spice. *


----------



## lbeckman (Jun 26, 2016)

I did some searching on the internet and didn't find one terrific source, or I would have sent it to you, but there is some information out there about how to adjust cages to help one-legged birds: giving them their food on a platform perch and providing ways for the them to climb more using their beaks (a cage with horizontal bars or a net) are two that I recall. The priority of some considerations become different, for example, a handicapped budgie that went through the CT Parrot Rescue has a cage with lots of cloth padding. Normally, this would not be considered safe, but the softness is more important than the risks for him. I hope the vet can help with what modifications will help Sugar and still be safe for Spice.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

This is wonderful and they are two very lucky little birds. I'm looking forward to seeing more from these two and hope the vet visit goes well. 

The Natural Bird Company is always willing to help bird owners and make items to order. 
They have a special needs section, which might he helpful. Even if you decide not to use them, it might give you some ideas for what you might like to try and find for them.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

SO happy to hear Sugar and Spice are going to be experiencing all things nice from now on. Well done Morgan, looking forward to hearing and seeing them soon.:Love birds:


----------



## immorgan (Jun 30, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the kind words and the advice  Sugar and Spice will be two spoiled princesses


----------



## lbeckman (Jun 26, 2016)

FYI, my cockatiel seems to live to shred things. The budgies certainly help him out, but it's a task he takes very seriously.


----------



## Birdbaby (Jun 11, 2016)

Way to go! Your heart is big and that is even bigger. What a kind and loving kid you are. It gives me faith for a brighter future knowing there are kids like you out there. And I'm not using kid to be condescending I promise. I mean it in the kindest way. Your great!!!!


----------

